# Farewell old friends, RIP



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

These were my favorites, may they rest in peace....

































and yes I do keep HMs and PKs too, though CTs will always be my pride and joy


----------



## buzzybeeme13 (Mar 15, 2013)

what happened?? 
to make live long :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1IfJefXLnU


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

what happened? old age, I had those fishes in around 2009, so recently when I was browsing my old pics, I found those, and thought maybe I can post their pic here..to share them ( albeit only in pics ) with others.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

RIP all! So sorry. ><


----------

